# Horse Judging Practice



## DraftyAiresMum

The first filly's stifle scares me! :shock: I'm not entirely sure how to describe what I'm seeing, though. Her thighs look too small for the amount of hip she has. She also looks rather posty through her hocks. The top half of the first filly looks great. Her legs scare me, though.


----------



## lilruffian

The first mare needs muscle in the neck desperately to match up with her chunky butt. She also has a very sharp slope to her croup and her hind legs are over straight. They don't line up properly with the point of her butt. I agree with your opinion on her pasterns.

The 2nd is sickle-hocked and a little long, as you said. 

As for the 3rd Her shoulder angle _is_ steep, and though it's hard to tell because of the mass of her hindquarters, her back legs look overstraight like the first. But again, that could just be because her butt throws it off.
Her knees do look bucked in that photo and again, as with the first, she has a very sharp slope to her croup.

Lastly, i like the 4th mare best. Shoulder angle is a bit steep and her neck needs muscling but everything else appears nice, neat and correct.


----------



## SRCM16

First mare - Everything about that mare isn't attractive at all. Long weak back, no withers (there is a proper name but I can't remember it; possibly mutton or something like that?), her neck is tiny compared to the rest of her back, and a long barrel, steep croup, hind legs are post legged, and the pasterns are EXTREMELY long.

Second Mare - Sickle hocked, and a somewhat long weak back. 

Third Mare - Steep croup, over the knee, and her neck needs muscling to look normal compared to her body.

Fourth - I don't really see anything wrong besides that she has a fairly steep shoulder, and like you said bigger eyes. They are almost microscopic. :lol:


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

In all honesty, none of these horses are structurally appealing to me,

But the fourth mare would be top of this class if I had to choose. Being only 2 she may yet pop out a wither, and the rest of her isn't bad. 

Beyond that, I have difficulty picking 2,3 and 4th placing here because they all seem to have faults which would, to some extent, pose issues for longterm soundness or riding limitations (obviously they are halter horses by the condition on them... But still...)
# 1 mare seems very steep in pelvic angle, and may also be straight behind... To top it off, she lacks balance.

#2 mare is not bad along her top half... But she ties in low to her chest/shoulder and her cannons are rather long (that said... She might still be my second place horse)

#3 is steep in the pelvic angle, straight behind and appears to have a buck knee... 

This class is a battle of the faults (to me) and I guess if I had to choose, my placing would go 4,2,1,3(with 1 & 3 having a very small split)


----------



## FlyGap

I'd Place:
#4 - I think she might just be squinting. Best structure overall, but has a tiny cheek.
#1 - I really like the looks of this mares head and neck. I believe she's standing on a slope and streatching out her back legs. If she were level I think she'd look much better.
#3 - Not really in show condition. Appears to be too long in the loin/back. Don't really love her hind legs.
#2 - Looks forward in the knee, Crazy deep girth, too much muscle, and tea cup feet.

Just what I see! Curious what the pros think?


----------

